# Can you replace handle?



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

So I had this custom steelhead rod made a few years ago... has a real neat wood handle with Steelhead burned into it and my initials. The wood has cracked and I suppose I'd never go with a wood handle again. Is there any way I can salvage the rod and have someone put a cork handle on it?, or is it just trash now?


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

If it were me I'd find someone to turn a new cedar handle but if your looking for a cork replacement look at http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/fishing-rod-handle-kits/


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

You can buy a replacement cork handle at most good tackle shops, or it looks like it wouldn't be too difficult to repair the handle that is on there now with waterproof glue. I think I'd try the repair first. The handle you show in the pic looks worth saving.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

CoolWater said:


> So I had this custom steelhead rod made a few years ago... has a real neat wood handle with Steelhead burned into it and my initials. The wood has cracked and I suppose I'd never go with a wood handle again. Is there any way I can salvage the rod and have someone put a cork handle on it?, or is it just trash now?


Nice looking rod there. I would think that wood grips are a little heavy on a steelhead rod. I build custom rods myself, and have been racking my brain on how to fix yours... Unfortunately, when you put grips and the reel seat on a rod, you slide them on from the tip down, and use an epoxy cement to hold them in place. This would mean that the rod would have to be stripped of all the guides and fine thread work before you could even think of getting to the handle. Then you would have the problem of removing the wood and reel seat. If it were cork or foam, you could cut them off with a razor blade. The reel seat would be really hard to get off. I think you would be better off trying to mend the wood that's on there now. You can fill the crack with wood glue and use a stain to match the finish. I wish I had a better idea for you, but it is what it is.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Can't tell how bad the cracking is, but if it isn't too deep you can sand it so everything is more or less flush. Then get some devcon 2ton epoxy and put about 4-6 thin layers on with you fingers/thumb. Lightly sand bw each layer. I've refurbed old ac shiner cedar lures that were cracked pretty bad and they work good as new. Sure there is a clear gap where the foil and wood split but this just adds to the character od the lure.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

The handle is replaceable.

Since it is the rear grip, to replace, you need to turn the entire rear grip down to the same diameter (smaller is better here). Once that is done, you can bore out the new rear grip and slide it over the existing turned down rear grip. This way, you aren't stuck using worrying about how to arbor the gap between the cork and blank.

You also have other options as well. You could turn the grip down just a bit, fill the gap and put flocking over top for a different option.

Why not go back to the original builder if possible? That handle is a very nice piece of work.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

grub_man said:


> The handle is replaceable.
> 
> Since it is the rear grip, to replace, you need to turn the entire rear grip down to the same diameter (smaller is better here). Once that is done, you can bore out the new rear grip and slide it over the existing turned down rear grip. This way, you aren't stuck using worrying about how to arbor the gap between the cork and blank.
> 
> ...


GRUB MAN: That's a good idea! I don't personally have the equipment to turn wood, but you may be able to even do it on a power drill. Just goes to show you how great this forum is!


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm not set up for turning wood either. I've only been building a couple years, and still use mostly preformed grips, and make some slight mods, if needed, by hand. I might try to experiment some with a power drill, but would probably be better served by either a nice power wrapper.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a &#8220;pen lathe&#8221; and have turned everything from pens to jitter bugs. It would not be hard at all to turn the handle. I&#8217;m in Dayton and would be willing to help, but it is a bit of a distance &#8230; if you stop in a Woodcraft (Toledo / East Cleveland) or Rockler (Maumee / Strongsville) they can probable find someone that would be up to the job? Good luck with it &#8230;

Jeff


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I wish I could help you out on this but I just wanted to comment on the rod. That's one nice lookin' handle on your rod and I'd do whatever I could to keep in on there if possible. That's probably the coolest handle I've ever seen on a rod before.


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

How bad is the crack ? I think I'd work some two part epoxy into the crack with
a toothpick and clamp it shut with a couple screw type hose clamps. Wipe the excess epoxy off with alcohol and let it set for 48 hrs. If the result needs refinishing use 1200 grit diamond wet paper and apply a couple coats of epoxy finish.
ErieReelWorks.com


----------

